# Sarah Connors Tattoos



## YYYMAN (10 Jan. 2011)

Sarah finden viele heiß! Ein Markenzeichen von ihr sind ihre vielen Tattoos!
Über 20 bereits! Meist sieht man sie gar nicht weil sie sie unter den Kleidern trägt! Hier sind viele Fotos von ihren Tätowierungen!


----------



## YYYMAN (10 Jan. 2011)

Erklärung:
Rechtes Handgelenk: Initialen von Sarahs sohn Tyler mit Spruch [siehe Bild 1,3,4] 
Rechte Armbeuge: Herzschlagtattoo für Tochter Summer [B. 1,2,3,5,9]
Linker Arm: riesiges Blumentattoo über zwei älteren Tattoos darübergestochen [B. 1,2]
Rippen: unbekannter Spruch [kein Bild]
Bauch: Gedicht [4,5]
Finger: Wort 'Music' [B. 6]
Schulter: 'F' für ihren neuen Freund [kein Bild]
Fuß: Blumentattoo [B. 1]
hinterm Ohr: Notenschlüssel [B. 7]
komplette Wirbelsäule: 10 jap. Schriftzeichen [B. 7,8,9]


----------



## follfreak (10 Jan. 2011)

Einige sind zwar schön
aber schön langsam sollte sie aufhören

aber trotzdem: sie ist absolut hot


----------



## YYYMAN (10 Jan. 2011)

bis jetzt gehts noch


----------



## Punisher (10 Jan. 2011)

Ihre Tattoos interessieren mich nicht, eher ihre Titten


----------



## Karrel (12 Jan. 2011)

naja, finde tattoos eig schon iwie heiß, aber an ihr interessieren sie mich jetzt eig nicht wirklich. soll heiße: finde sie so "lala" mit oder ohne tattoos!


----------



## YYYMAN (13 Jan. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ihre Tattoos interessieren mich nicht, eher ihre Titten



Die sind genauso auffällig


----------



## follfreak (13 Jan. 2011)

Mir sind die Tattoos so was von wurscht

ich find sie einfach nur obergeil und find sie absolut hot


----------



## Bargo (13 Jan. 2011)

Je mehr Tattoos desto besser! Das Wirbelsäulen-Tattoo gefällt mir an ihr am besten.


----------



## YYYMAN (13 Jan. 2011)

solang sies nicht übertreibt find ichs auch absolut geil
das gibt ihr noch den gewissen kick

@ Bargo: Das sind übrigens 10 schriftzeichen 
Ich find da am Bauch am geilsten


----------



## follfreak (13 Jan. 2011)

Das am Rücken gefällt mir zwar auch,
aber die Tattoos an den Armen oder am finger find ich merkwürdig

sie ist ja keine Rockerbraut, die ohne-tattoos-um einiges-schöner-aussehende Sarah


----------



## YYYMAN (13 Jan. 2011)

Tattoos sind nicht der einzige Körperschmuck von Sarah
Sie hat auch noch ein paar Piercings


----------



## follfreak (20 Jan. 2011)

ich weiß schon sie hat noch Nippelpiercings und andere (Bauchnabel usw)
find ich aber net so toll

trotzdem ist sie extrem heiß


----------



## YYYMAN (20 Jan. 2011)

Wenn man voll hinzoomt sieht man ein Nippelpiercing
hier der Link


----------



## YYYMAN (20 Jan. 2011)

hier das bild, da hatte sie keinen Bh an ;D


----------



## Google2 (20 Jan. 2011)

Schön sind die Bilder 

ich finde sie könnte ruhig noch mehr von sich 

preis geben


----------



## YYYMAN (27 Jan. 2011)

wie bei wetten dass


----------



## YYYMAN (28 Feb. 2011)

Hab grad rausgefunden dass sie noch viele unbekannte Tattoos hat
Um die 25 Tattoos werden es sein...


----------

